# Help me understand DC motors for SB 9



## Glenn Brooks (Feb 8, 2017)

a local guy on Craigslist has a 1 HP DC motor, with variable speed control and all the wiring available to power my SB 9.  

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/tls/5981728832.html

Is this a good fit for the SB 9, In terms of HP?  Also in terms of low end torque for turning speeds between 50 RPM and 300 4RPM?

Thanks
Glenn


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 8, 2017)

That looks like a good package Glenn,  I have a KBIC 125 also, they're great.  The motor looks good too.  You might offer a little less. Ask the condition of the motor brushes. (4 on that one looks like)
Mark S.
ps should be enough torque for a SB9


----------



## Lordbeezer (Feb 8, 2017)

Looks like a nice set up..I installed a dc motor off a treadmill on a 10k..luckily it had a mc60 controller which very easy to install.worked out all speeds.good luck..


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks guys.  Good to hear this is a workable  setup.  Still trying to decide if I want to build an old school 110v countershaft assembly or go hi tech here with variable speed DC.  Need to go out to the shop and drag out my parts box to see what drive components I already have on hand.

Glenn


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 9, 2017)

I have a 1/4 HP permanent magnet DC motor on my 9" SBL.  Does ok my needs.  Being PM motor, it is easily slowed down by any heavy cuts you take since it is not a constant HP at most RPM's as a DC motor with a field winding.  I have a 3/4 HP PM DC motor I plan on putting in place of the 1/4 HP some day.  Oh, I run the motor on a 110V power supply.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 9, 2017)

So Ken are you running with a controller or just straight off the line with a rectifier?  A good controller will keep the speed constant even with a PM motor if the current compensation is adjusted correctly.  (Just wanted to mention that for Glenn's benefit in case he gets the idea PM motors should be avoided)
Mark S.
ps I should mention I have the IR comp adjusted a little too high on my controller and it actually speeds up slightly when I take heavy cuts.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 9, 2017)

Hey Glenn have you posted any pictures of your train engines? I'd kinda like to see those.
Mark S.


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 9, 2017)

It's a store bought Dayton motor controller for DC motors up to 1 hp. It's really for DC motors with full voltage field windings. For PM motors, you just don't hook up the field winding connections in the box.  It will keep the speed constant at any RPM until you get down around 10-15% of full RPM.  
I put it on the lathe to replace the original OEM motor which was a GE 1/4 HP capacitor start motor that finally bit the dust.


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 9, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> .......snip......  (Just wanted to mention that for Glenn's benefit in case he gets the idea PM motors should be avoided)......snip.....


Not necessarily! There's not a darn thing wrong using PM motors on a machine tool.  Used many over the years on equipment I've designed in my past with excellent results.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 9, 2017)

Yep 
MS


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Feb 10, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> Hey Glenn have you posted any pictures of your train engines? I'd kinda like to see those.
> Mark S.




Mark,  here's a couple of loco pics.  The bigger one is Albert Campbell's 1902 4-4-0 loco.  Mr. campbell pioneered making and selling miniature live steam loco casting kits to hobby machinists from the 1890's to around 1930.  This was a barn find I bought as a retirement restoration project couple of years ago.  Nobody knew the history when I bought it, but I found Mr. C's great-great grandson who used to fire it up in his shop as a kid. He helped verify the history of when and where it was stored, then latter sold.

The smaller engine is a 1950 Ottaway.  Ready to run this spring, but needs paint...  if I ever get done repairing my machine tools I might have time to actually work on the loco's!  Also a couple of photos of the Ottaway in earlier days- back in the late 1960's when it was named 'Cinder Ella'.

Both are coal fired.  The Campbell loco is 12 5/8" gauge.  The Ottaway is 12" gauge.  Probably going to regauge  the Campbell to 12" gauge so I can run both on the same track.


View attachment 225934


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 10, 2017)

Very cool Glenn- thanks for sharing those, looks like you have enough to keep you busy for the next couple decades LOL
Mark S.
ps can you run them on charcoal briquettes? 
also what happened with the other electric motor you were trying to reverse?


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Feb 10, 2017)

Mark,  thanks, yep, I figure I have enuf work to keep me going for 127 more years.   I doubt they would make enuf  steam on Charcoal. Wood doesn't have nearly the same BTU as bituminus.  These are fairly large boilers, 12" + diameter , and cylinders are 4"x6" on the Campbell, so needs a lot of steam generation.  Coal is hard to come by, so my plan is to retro fit propane burners at some point. 

I was able to reverse the wiring by switching the leads OK.  Ran OK for awhile they just died the other day. To bad as it was an 1150 RPM motor.   Slowed down and quit turning the lathe all of a sudden, so replaced with yet another motor and  now runs great. 

Glenn


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 11, 2017)

OK Mr. Brooks, have fun.  I have a friend in Camas- you anywhere near there? 
MS


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 11, 2017)

We got plenty here in Colstrip


Glenn Brooks said:


> Mark,  thanks, yep, I figure I have enuf work to keep me going for 127 more years.   I doubt they would make enuf  steam on Charcoal. Wood doesn't have nearly the same BTU as bituminus.  These are fairly large boilers, 12" + diameter , and cylinders are 4"x6" on the Campbell, so needs a lot of steam generation.  Coal is hard to come by, so my plan is to retro fit propane burners at some point.
> 
> I was able to reverse the wiring by switching the leads OK.  Ran OK for awhile they just died the other day. To bad as it was an 1150 RPM motor.   Slowed down and quit turning the lathe all of a sudden, so replaced with yet another motor and  now runs great.
> 
> Glenn


----------



## Keith Foor (Feb 20, 2017)

Not to hijack the thread, but have you ever looked into burning corn in place of the coal?  Or a pellet coal corn mix?
Corn has MORE BTU per pound than coal and is of course readily available.  
I heated with it for a number of years before corn went way up and propane came way down in price. 

Just a thought to consider


----------

